# The gooblax, the goggles, and the onion



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 8, 2009)

gooblax said:


> I wore oxy welding goggles while trying to cut an onion.



That visual is hilarious...


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*

welding glasses that is funny did it work


----------



## gooblax (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*



mary said:


> welding glasses that is funny did it work


Unfortunately, it didn't seem to work... But the amusement factor certainly made up for that.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*

Did you wear the lab coat too?


----------



## gooblax (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*



Jazzey said:


> Did you wear the lab coat too?


Nope - I don't have a lab coat... but I should have worn overalls and steel-capped boots. Maybe the welding gloves as well.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*

:lol:  That's a wonderful visual...Were you worried the onion was going to drop on your little toes?


----------



## gooblax (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*

Well actually... I did manage to drop the onion on the floor.  So yes, that was a very real threat.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 3 Positive Things*

:lol:  They do kind of get a little slippery when the skin is removed....Although I'm guessing the onion was no real threat to your toes....


----------



## gooblax (Mar 9, 2009)

> Although I'm guessing the onion was no real threat to your toes....


On the other hand, had I been cutting a watermelon... :yikes:

PS. - YAY my very own thread-split!


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 9, 2009)

:lol:  Now watermelon could have been a real threat! :yikes:


----------



## gooblax (Mar 9, 2009)

Jazzey said:
			
		

> :lol: Now watermelon could have been a real threat! :yikes:


 Yep. And just in case gravity happens to reverse, I might need a hard-hat too!

Now is this a thread-split, a banana-split, or a watermelon-split?

And if gooblax owns a pair of goggles, are they gooblax's goggles, gogblax's googles, goggle's gorblax, goggle's googles or google's goggles? :juggle:


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 9, 2009)

just exactly what is a gooblax anyway?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 9, 2009)

See [GOOGLE]gooblax[/GOOGLE] and Dr. Seuss, Word Inventor quiz -- free game


----------



## gooblax (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure what a gooblax is... At the time, I'd been trying to think of names for a fantasy RPG (role playing game).  So maybe it's a type of goblin. That would probably fit well with the near-destruction of the "Kingdom of Didd" from the Dr. Seuss link.


----------



## white page (Mar 10, 2009)

Found a soul mate for you Gooblax


----------



## gooblax (Mar 10, 2009)

white page said:


> Found a soul mate for you Gooblax


Awesome! Thanks!  His goggles look even better than mine.  I might have to borrow them some time...


----------



## white page (Mar 10, 2009)

Cut An Onion Without Crying - Video

I found this video for you , cutting onions without crying !  I'll try tonight to see if it works 
ps I think you should ask Dr Baxter for a smiley with goggles !


----------

